# Is there any way to use python with the bathroom faucet



## akemi (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello,

I am thinking of buying python to make water changes easier. I think I hurt my back carrying water in the bucket repeately.

Anyways, i've been digging some info about python, and what i want to know if it can be use with the bathroom sink faucet. Because i have this 40G and 30G in my bedroom. And i have been watching some video on how to use it and pretty much everyone use the kitchen faucet. 

Any idea?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Should be fine, just unscrew the aerator that is probably over the faucet.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Chances are the threads will be too small. You may need to go to home depot and buy an adapter. Bring whatever you screw off of your faucet and tell them you need to get the same thread going to the python adapter (bring this too) usually they can find what you need.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Pick up the brass python faucet adaptor, they have it at big als etc. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheaper to go to HD. Do you already have the Python? I've got an adapter with the one I'm selling.


----------



## akemi (Aug 16, 2012)

I got it today from a friend but i dont think it is python. The brand is Aqueon. They should be the same just different brand right? I should have no prob finding the adapter for it @HD?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They're virtually identical, but I believe the Aqueon version allows you to divert the draining water out another hose to a bucket if you want to do that, for example, to water house plants with it. Python does not allow this.. the draining water has to go down the sink drain, but other than that, they're the same gadget.
Definitely cheaper to buy adapters if needed from Home Depot than from BAs.. depending on the size of the faucet threads, you might even be able to get a Gardena [ garden hose department] adapter to work. Just depends on the faucet.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

ryno1974 said:


> Pick up the brass python faucet adaptor, they have it at big als etc.


Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread, but since it is somewhat on topic, I saw online that an alternate was to use the "Waterbed drain and fill kit" with a garden hose. Anyone tried this?

Al


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The waterbed fill adapter is the exact same thing...just blue. I have one and use potable hoses...white ones for drinking water....still need the gravel cleaner at the end though.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> The waterbed fill adapter is the exact same thing...just blue. I have one and use potable hoses...white ones for drinking water....still need the gravel cleaner at the end though.


wow! That's pretty kewl. Would love to see it when i swing by. I saw somewhere online someone had made a DIY project out of it, but when I calculated parts, in my mind, it probably works out the same or more as the aqueon. That fitting itself, is 15-20 on canadian sites. I'm presuming those hoses are more expensive than equivalent length of garden hose?

I'm getting into the ballpark where carrying buckets of water is becoming more of a chore rather than a minimal task.

Al.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

potable grade hose is more expensive for sure.

I'd never do any medium sized and up tank without using a hose for WC. I do the 20G at work with a bucket and hate it....and that's only a 5G WC.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fittting*

u can get the fitting for the tap at petsmart as well , its i beleive 10-15 bucks .the prob with bathroom taps is that they are short and when u add the fitting it touches the bottom of the sink ,unless u have a sink that loops higher .

http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...69123&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Aquarium+Maintenance


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought the aqueon one (25ft, but measure for your case, there is also a 50ft), its great, and i use the faucet in the washroom. You have to untread the small discharge part, as many have mentioned, and then tread the adapter that comes with it. However, note the adapter is plastic... it will wear fast, so get a metal adapter once you get a chance (not urgent to do right away, but you do need to look into it). I got mine with a few parts from Home Depot. The important thing is that it should be metal construction. And it fits in the faucet no problem . I live in a condo and have a 75 gallon tank, so when doing a 30 - 50 % weekly water change, it is worth it (the larger you get, the more its worth it). 

Pls note that if you have gravel in the tank and trying to vacuum it, it is not a strong vacuum that you would be succesfull in it. In my case, it is a planted tank, and i have sand substrate, and i donot need to vacuum it. If i ever did want to, then i would use the old way. So it is basically to do the water change itself, not too much for removing debris from the bottom of the tank.

Good luck.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Zfarsh,
Thanks for the nice info. May I know whether the total length of the assembly would fit the depth of the bathroom sink? Mine has only 8 inches room from the faucet to the bottom of the sink.
Also how is the Python compare to the Aqueon ? Any idea ?

"However, note the adapter is plastic... it will wear fast, so get a metal adapter once you get a chance (not urgent to do right away, but you do need to look into it). I got mine with a few parts from Home Depot. The important thing is that it should be metal construction."

Thanks again.


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can pick up one of those waterbed fill and drain kit?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Pius said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up one of those waterbed fill and drain kit?


I'm not sure if big stores like Sears carry them. Never looked for one, but here's one store that does:

http://waterbedscanada.com/waterbed-accessories/drain-and-fill-kits/drain-and-fill-kit

These guys are in scarborough. You can contact them here for pickup:
http://waterbedscanada.com/contact-us

Al.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Or, you might do what I did.. which is buy a new faucet for the bathroom sink that is high enough to allow enough clearance for the python or whatever else. They make some nice ones now that leave loads of clearance over even a really shallow sink. I think mine cost about $80. but that was my choice for the style. Though I have to admit you won't get the high clearance on really cheap faucets. But truth is, and I have a waterbed so I know, even hooking up a waterbed kit takes quite a bit of vertical space under the spigot, because you need enough room to bend the hose without kinking it too much... typical bathroom sinks don't have enough space under the spigot for this either. Hence my new faucet.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Guppymen said:


> Hi Zfarsh,
> Thanks for the nice info. May I know whether the total length of the assembly would fit the depth of the bathroom sink? Mine has only 8 inches room from the faucet to the bottom of the sink.


You can also solve all this clearance issue by purchasing a handshower hose (the kind that people buy to replace their showerhead with a handshower & hose) and unscrewing your showerhead and putting the hose on the shower arm. (unless you already have a handshower!). All you need is an adapter (I picked mine up in the plumbing section at cdn tire) to connect the python to the hose. You get better suction running off your shower valve rather than the sink faucet (as most pressure balance shower valves pull 7 gpm) and you can shut the running water off once a syphon is created, allowing you to conserve water, rinse things and throw water around in your bathtub now instead of fussing in a small sink.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that is a great idea !


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Mind you..... this is more convenient for those of us with larger tanks.... especially when it comes to filter maint.  I've been doing it this way for years... and messing with a large canister filter is so much easier in the bath tub vs. the kitchen sink (not to mention you prepare food in the kitchen.... fish poop...yum.) and afterwards I can bleach out the tub and give a good scrub to keep the germophobe in me content! Next time I do my water change (which will likely be this weekend) I'll post some pics of how I rig my setup with ease... this will inspire a lot of people I think....rather than farting around in a bathroom sink!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to run mine in the basement bathtub too. Wasn't used for anything else but fish related. I actually ran the hose from the basement kitchen sink to the bathtub and then from there the "T" was connected to another hose to the tanks/cleaning tube.


----------

